# This Poisoned Earth - Some Discussion



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some bizarre things in the news this week. In one part of Arkansas, over 5,000 birds fell from the air dead just before midnight on New Year's Eve. 125 miles west of there, still in Arkansas, 100,000 dead fish are blanketing the Arkansas river. 

Disease? Pollution? Stress? Scientists are baffled.

I'm not a believer in global warming, but I live in an area where you cannot safely eat more than 2 fish per month if you catch them in the lakes and rivers. I've seen the great black clouds billowing up to the heavens, issuing forth from factory smokestacks. That we are polluting our planet with toxic chemicals is a fact. 

My prep plans include how to grow food, how to hunt food, and how to trap food. I haven't the slightest clue how to survive when the topsoil is poison, the rivers are deadly, and the sky is poisonous to even the birds.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And the thing is that if TSHTF in a serious, lifestyle ending way, then the pollution will become worse for a time. Fires, chemical spills, released toxic gasses etc.. will be daily occurrences. However, we won't really know about it because of the lack of communication.
Decomposing bodies of people and animals will be of concern as well.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Sounds very end of days to me. But I lean in that direction anyway. Pray for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Some bizarre things in the news this week. In one part of Arkansas, over 5,000 birds fell from the air dead just before midnight on New Year's Eve. 125 miles west of there, still in Arkansas, 100,000 dead fish are blanketing the Arkansas river.
> 
> Disease? Pollution? Stress? Scientists are baffled.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I saw the birds on the news and thought of this forum, but you beat to posting it! Didn't know about the fish...sure is scary when animal die like that for "no reason". In the article I read it said this has happened before, too, never explained.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

IIRC, the fish were Drum fish, which are bottom feeders. A friend sent me a link to a page telling how the chemicals in the gulf are leaking into fault cracks where it may be transported inland. It's possible the fish die off could be gulf water/chemical/oil slurry moving up the New Madrid fault and flowing into smaller faults that eventually feed into the river at the point of the die off. This means it could happen often in various areas. Scary stuff.


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> I saw the birds on the news and thought of this forum, but you beat to posting it! Didn't know about the fish...sure is scary when animal die like that for "no reason". In the article I read it said this has happened before, too, never explained.


Same situation as above, heard the birds... The radio station I heard it on said it had happened before, that autopsies on the birds were scheduled today and that the bodies showed signs of damage. The scientists were leaning to upper level hail and lightening. 

Still creeped me out and I didn't hear about the fish either.

Also agree with the poster on end times, but whatever it is, natural, man-made or divine, being prepared as best as we are able is what is prudent.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Matthew 10:28-31

*<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-23446">28 </sup> Do not be afraid of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul. Rather, be afraid of the One who can destroy both soul and body in hell. <sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-23447">
</sup><sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-23447">29</sup> Are not two sparrows sold for a penny? Yet not one of them will fall to the ground outside your Father&#8217;s care.<sup class="footnote" value="[<a href=&quot;#fen-NIV-23447a&quot; title=&quot;See footnote a&quot;>a</a>]">[a]</sup> 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-23448">30</sup> And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. 
<sup class="versenum" id="en-NIV-23449">31 </sup>* So don&#8217;t be afraid; you are worth more than many sparrows.* *

Footnotes:*

Matthew 10:29 Or _will_; or _knowledge_

THIS is the first thing I thought of when I saw the article.
The next thought was "what is the media trying to make us think by releasing this information". There is no such thing as "just reporting news" any more. Every single story has spin, and manipulation.
What man can do, is bothersome......what God said He would do, it terrifying.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The strange part of this story is that it's ONE species of bird and ONE species of fish. As one observer pointed out, if it were due to chemicals, it would affect more species.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Txsteader said:


> The strange part of this story is that it's ONE species of bird and ONE species of fish. As one observer pointed out, if it were due to chemicals, it would affect more species.


I don't buy that line. Different fish and different birds have different feeding habits which might put them more or less into contact with chemicals.

It was a very unscientific statement on the part of the observer. 

What would you do if you walked outside and saw 5,000 sparrows laying underneath your tree dead? What would you think? My first concern would be whether or not poison gas was about to kill ME.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ernie said:


> I don't buy that line. Different fish and different birds have different feeding habits which might put them more or less into contact with chemicals.
> 
> It was a very unscientific statement on the part of the observer.
> 
> What would you do if you walked outside and saw 5,000 sparrows laying underneath your tree dead? What would you think? My first concern would be whether or not poison gas was about to kill ME.


But wouldn't it be logical that, if it _were_ poison gas, it would kill indiscriminately?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Poison gas would kill indiscriminately, yes, but I'm not sure if I saw 5,000 birds laying on my ground I would immediately think, "Whew, they're all sparrows so it can't be poison gas." 

You don't often see a bunch of different birds flocking together. You see a specific species of bird. A cloud of gas might not be widely dispersed and only a specific flock might have blundered into it before it dissipated. 

That's a guess, however, and just as unscientific as the AP article was. My suspicions when I saw the AP article was that their comment about it "not being pollution" before they'd done any analysis was likely a salve to some specific industry.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Personally I think its prudent to keep explanation options open and not making pet subjective assumptions as to cause. That "would" be scientifical, as well as "be still and know"-ish. And you get a better understanding for moving forward in the end.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ernie, a friend of mine on Facebook had wondered if maybe it was something to do with all the little earthquakes in and around Ark. lately.... she also had mentioned a toxic gas or something to that effect.
Strange, very strange.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Rainy said:


> Ernie, a friend of mine on Facebook had wondered if maybe it was something to do with all the little earthquakes in and around Ark. lately.... she also had mentioned a toxic gas or something to that effect.
> Strange, very strange.


Hrm. I hadn't thought of that. Could be. Seems like a lot of weird stuff going on in Arkansas. (And I don't mean the normal weird stuff that goes on in Arkansas.)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A friend sent me a link to a page telling how the *chemicals in the gulf are leaking into fault cracks where it may be transported inland.* It's possible the fish die off could be gulf water/chemical/oil slurry moving up the New Madrid fault and flowing into smaller faults that eventually feed into the river at the point of the die off. This means it could happen often in various areas. Scary stuff.


That's good science *fiction* material


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Poison gas would kill indiscriminately, yes, but I'm not sure if I saw 5,000 birds laying on my ground I would immediately think, "Whew, they're all sparrows so it can't be poison gas."
> 
> You don't often see a bunch of different birds flocking together. You see a specific species of bird. A cloud of gas might not be widely dispersed and only a specific flock might have blundered into it before it dissipated.
> 
> That's a guess, however, and just as unscientific as the AP article was. My suspicions when I saw the AP article was that their comment about it "not being pollution" before they'd done any analysis was likely a salve to some specific industry.



Numbers 11
Paying close attention to verses 31-34.
Just another explanation!


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I did not see it til this morning [i live such a sheltered life sometimes] and just a few minutes ago my dad called and asked if i knew anything about it and could it be some sort of HAARP related device that caused it, just as my wife was asking if it could be EMP type of thing. 

Short answer is yes it could be, as Royal Rife figured out back in the 1920's that every living organism has a "frequency" and he built a machine that the FDA dont approve of to "cure" what ails a person, however to be able to use it and destroy that many birds or fish in a single trial would require a huge machine, and a fairly large burst of power that more than likely would disrupt other things on close frequencies..... So no, i doubt it was "EMP like object" related.

It is interesting what we think we know and what we are also ignorant of, I of course understand my ignorance of certain topicial matters and know out there somewhere is the answer I need to curtail the ignorance of that subject, but such an answer may indeed lead to a larger ignorance found.....

I wish i could stick my head back in the sand sometimes.

William
Idaho


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Blu3duk said:


> I wish i could stick my head back in the sand sometimes.


Were it not for the sake of our children and future generations, I completely agree. Ignorance IS bliss.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Hubby and I were talking about it. During the gas leak in our town last week they released lots of gas into the air for several days, to empty the salt dome where it was stored so they could locate the leak area. They had to close the air space around the area while doing this to all aircraft. We were wondering if there was a connection but then I looked at the way the jet stream moves so the gas from here would have moved toward Alabama now to Arkanasa. My 15 year old was reading about it a few min. and just stated "It's the government mom"


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

They were all redwinged blackbirds and starlings that fell out of the air at midnight. Blackbirds and starlings don't fly at night, they roost at dusk in large flocks crowded together in trees for safety. 

They are nuisance birds to many farmers because they can cause so much damage. My guess is that some farmer in Beebe (the town where it happened) sprayed something noxious on the birds roosting in his crop trees/bushes just before midnight, forcing them to take sudden flight into the dark and then overcoming them in mid-flight. 

An examination of their digestive tracts should help to determine what kind of crop area they had been roosting in before they took flight. It will be easy enough to determine what toxin was used on them. That ought to help narrow down the location of where the birds came from and then enable an investigation to determine who it was in that location that sprayed them.

.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H99TLCaVhZ0&feature=related[/ame]

Oddly enough.. thousands of birds dropped out of the sky at the same time in Biobio region of Chile. This is the area of Chile where they have the most earthquakes.
I know the video is in Spanish, but the info is fairly new and hard to come by..


----------



## Shavings (Feb 10, 2009)

Your first post starting this thread talked about how our preps may not be up to handling a very toxic environment - poisoned topsoil, rivers, etc. While at first, it may seem impossible, the more that I thought about it - the more I'm willing to make some plans that could address some of the conditions. 

Where we live, we frequently get a lot of surrounding fires that create smoky conditions for days at a time - it is most noticeable late at night and into the early morning and it would really bother my wife. We put in an electrostatic air cleaner and a UV light in our air conditioning system which keeps our inside air at a significantly improved state.

So for poisoned topsoil, I would prep by getting experience with hydroponics - it might be beneficial knowledge for a lot of other situations as well. I'm starting to think in terms of a self contained space station - what do they need to do to be self sustaining? Food for thought.

BTW Ernie, I always find your posts to be interesting and look forward to reading them.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Txsteader said:


> The strange part of this story is that it's ONE species of bird and ONE species of fish. As one observer pointed out, if it were due to chemicals, it would affect more species.


I'm as doomsday as anyone else, but with the blackbirds I tend to think it was a lightning strike or hail. They fly tightly compacted and are migrating right now. The fish.....I have no idea.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I'm as doomsday as anyone else, but with the blackbirds I tend to think it was a lightning strike or hail. *They fly tightly compacted and are migrating right now*. The fish.....I have no idea.


No they don't. They don't fly at night, and they don't migrate in the dead middle of winter. They migrate before and after winter.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Hrm. I hadn't thought of that. Could be. Seems like a lot of weird stuff going on in Arkansas. (And I don't mean the normal weird stuff that goes on in Arkansas.)


I immediately wondered if a tornado caught a flock of birds, flung them around in the mighty winds and then re-deposited/via dropping them. Could have been high winds way high?? I read that bugs travel much much higher than anyone ever knew, so? I also wondered about odd magnetics, lightning, even wierd terrrorism training? FWIW, I saw the news footage and there were some grackles in with the redwing blackbirds. 
-scrt crk


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Paumon said:


> No they don't. They don't fly at night, and they don't migrate in the dead middle of winter. They migrate before and after winter.


We've had them passing through here in flocks in the thousands over the last month. We never see them in groups like this during Spring, Summer or Fall. Maybe it's a Southern thing but yes they do migrate this time of year - blackbirds, starlings and grackles. I remember the huge flocks from my childhood in Virginia, too, when my father would pay me a penny a bird to shoot them.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

We have been noticing things like this for many years ... In my opinion TSHF is happening very gradually .... if all the odd and not so odd things that have happened over the last five years all happened in one day or week we would have complete panic .... but small isolated cases get barely an eyebrow raise and is very manageable to cover up by the government...jus sayin ....One day soon we are all going to wake up and be in a real mess


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

The changes have been very apparent ....and horrifing to me here in Alaska. I don't know if things are happening more & faster up here or if it's just that I am with the land and sea so much. It's been 8 years now since I've been able to harvest a bucket of delicious, beautiful wild steamer clams from our beaches. All that's left is mushy decaying shell. Just a few years before that I could fill a bucket in one spot, right outside my door and not make a dent. When they all died off I knew we were in deep deep doo doo. This is wildnerss people. A village island 1000 miles from the nearest city of more than 30k. No toxic runoff or dump site. Just poisoned ocean.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

It gets more alarming. I've been digging around a bit more on internet and finding reports of other massive bird and fish kills all within the same time period from South America to Canada. 

Apparently there were thousands of birds found dead on New Year's day in *Bio Bio, Chile, South America*. There's a Chilean TV news report with a video about it that I watched showing all the birds (some kind of sea birds) but it doesn't have a link I can find to post the link to the video (and it's all in Spanish).

http://www.wbrz.com/news/hundreds-of-dead-blackbirds-found-near-new-roads/
*LABARRE, Louisiana*. - Around 500 dead blackbirds and starlings have been found in Pointe Coupee Parish, according to state wildlife officials.
The birds were spotted lying in roads and ditches near Labarre Elementary School. The community is between Morganza and New Roads on Highway 10.
Scientists from the Louisiana Department of Wildlife and Fisheries have been sent out to collect samples, which will be sent for testing to the University of Georgia and National Wildlife Center in Wisconsin. 

http://beforeitsnews.com/story/336/601/10,000s_of_Birds_found_dead_in_Manitoba.html
*Winnipeg Manitoba, Canada*.
Manitoba. Officials from Health Canada are scrambling to deal with the sudden death of 10&#8242;s of thousands of wild birds somewhere in the province. Officials dodged local reporters who were removed from outside the Level-4 Canada Science center.
Local reports have circulated that an extremely virulent strain of bird flu has infected both wild and farm birds. At the same time an extremely aggressive winter flu has hit Canada sometime in December and mortality rates are expected to rise alarmingly in vulnerable populations. 

http://www.ksat.com/news/26316464/detail.html
Wednesday, December 29, 2010
*SAN ANTONIO, Texas* *--* The San Antonio River Authority spent Wednesday afternoon trying to figure out what killed several fish in the Museum Reach of the River Walk. The dead fish were spotted floating belly up on the surface between the Ninth Street Bridge and the lock and dam system. 

Tourist Sarah Schulz and her family were checking out the new section of the river when they noticed several dead fish floating by. 
"We saw several dead fish in the lock and as we progressed upstream we saw a lot more dead fish," Schulz said. "You expect to see one or two but to see as many as we've seen in just 50 feet, it's pretty surprising." 
Maintenance crews working for the San Antonio River Authority used nets to collect the bloated carcasses from a barge. 
Within minutes of contacting the River Authority, scientists were dispatched to investigate the kill and took water samples. 

http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/local/Woman-reports-dozens-of-dead-birds-in-her-yard-112830524.html
*Gilbertsville, Kentucky*. 3,000 blackbirds seemed to fall from the sky there- starting last Friday. Autopsies have since ruled out poisoning. One top biologist from Cornell University said the birds were "....probably asleep in a single tree when a washing machine-type thunderstorm sucked them up into the air, disoriented them, and even fatally soaked and chilled them."

.


----------



## bigcreekfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.katv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13776476

This is what is being reported on Channel 7 news out of Little Rock. The New Madrid Fault bothers me ALOT....I live right along the fault line. It's gonna be a doozy when it goes.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Wildlife experts are saying necropsies done on the birds show 'massive trauma', as if they hit a wall. Speculation as to the cause.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Txsteader said:


> Wildlife experts are saying necropsies done on the birds show 'massive trauma', as if they hit a wall. Speculation as to the cause.


I might expect some trauma if they fell from altitude.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Some bizarre things in the news this week. In one part of Arkansas, over 5,000 birds fell from the air dead just before midnight on New Year's Eve. 125 miles west of there, still in Arkansas, 100,000 dead fish are blanketing the Arkansas river.....


And, 40,000 human beings die each year on U.S. highways....just sayin'


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Three days later we have 3,000+ birds dead in Lousianna.

http://www.2theadvocate.com/news/112843019.html

And then a smaller number of birds in Kentucky.

http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/local/Woman-reports-dozens-of-dead-birds-in-her-yard-112830524.html

Seems like in each situation the "scientists" have some sort of an explanation. I also think there's going to be a media blitz on this, much like they did the colony collapse disorder. Anytime someone finds more than 3 dead birds it'll be front page news for awhile, and I don't know what is a "normal" die off. 

Still a pretty peculiar situation.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Disease? Pollution? Stress? Scientists are baffled.
> 
> I'm not a believer in global warming, but I live in an area where you cannot safely eat more than 2 fish per month if you catch them in the lakes and rivers. I've seen the great black clouds billowing up to the heavens, issuing forth from factory smokestacks. That we are polluting our planet with toxic chemicals is a fact.
> 
> My prep plans include how to grow food, how to hunt food, and how to trap food. I haven't the slightest clue how to survive when the topsoil is poison, the rivers are deadly, and the sky is poisonous to even the birds.


My personal thought is that it was a military test weapon, probably electrical? or sonic?, but I might just be the type of person that should wear tin foil. I KNOW it was not fireworks. That is just not true. If it were, we would see dead birds falling from the sky every July.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Fox News *just* reported fireworks startled them into colliding with each other. 

Horsefeathers! Surely this isn't the first year in recent history that there have been fireworks in Arkansas. What a joke!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> they don't migrate in the dead middle of winter


It's not the "dead middle of Winter" *down here*.

It was 66 degrees Sunday, and there are HUGE flocks of blackbirds traveling around


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I KNOW it was not fireworks. That is just not true. If it were, we would see dead birds falling from the sky every July.


They aren't claiming the fireworks *killed* them, but that's what *startled* them off their roosts and got them flying when they normally wouldn't be in the air.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They aren't claiming the fireworks *killed* them, but that's what *startled* them off their roosts and got them flying when they normally wouldn't be in the air.


Hunting would be a lot easier if all you had to do was make loud noises underneath a bird roost. 

I didn't buy their official story either. What's more, all their lame explanations are making me suspicious. If they'd just came out and said, "We have no clue" then I'd shrug and go about my business.

There's this old Greek guy in town here who runs a small restaurant. A friend of mine, so I stop in and see him whenever I can. He's a big believer in the Mayan 2012 thing, so this is giving him LOTS of fodder. I'm not a big believer in naked Indian prophecies, so I just sort of shrug.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm betting the bird deaths are nothing more than a natural disesase - not sure about the fish - but I wouldn't doubt it was also a disease since it was just one specie that was apparently affected. Fish kills and large bird die-offs are not that uncommon.

In Minnesota this spring a virulent strain of Newcastle Disease was responsible for the death of nearly 1,000 gulls and 500 cormorants. So it goes....


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I used to work for the animal science department at a major university in Texas. We were forever being drafted to try to disturb the THOUSANDS UPON THOUSANDS of starling and blackbirds from roosting on campus - with crow cannons, with shotguns, with firecrackers.
> 
> It CANNOT be done.
> 
> ...



The ones in Chile.. anywhere near the earthquake that they just had there on Jan 2nd?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I wonder if we charted these occurrences with location/dates on a map from Chile to Manitoba would we find a connection.. I might do that after I get home from the office...too much to do it now at work... but it does make me wonder if there is a connection....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm betting the bird deaths are nothing more than a natural disesase - not sure about the fish - but I wouldn't doubt it was also a disease since it was just one specie that was apparently affected. Fish kills and large bird die-offs are not that uncommon.
> 
> In Minnesota this spring a virulent strain of Newcastle Disease was responsible for the death of nearly 1,000 gulls and 500 cormorants. So it goes....



CF - that would make more sense to me if there were continuous deaths, not just a bunch at one time.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> CF - that would make more sense to me if there were continuous deaths, not just a bunch at one time.


Avain diesease outbreaks are typically fast and massive in birds that flock together and/or live in close proximity to each other. The literature is respendid with thousands of such examples. Just google "avian disease outbreaks (or die offs) and you'll find more than you want to know.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I wonder if we charted these occurrences with location/dates on a map from Chile to Manitoba would we find a connection.. I might do that after I get home from the office...too much to do it now at work... but it does make me wonder if there is a connection....


I would love to hear the results of this, if you get time to do it.

It just is very strange.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I would love to hear the results of this, if you get time to do it.
> 
> It just is very strange.


I am going to work on this when I get home with my youngest son...he will know where to find the information and maps and suc..... also might have my older son's help as well..he is a meterologist...surely he could chart this for me with jet streams, weather in the areas etc.. just curious is all..especially since we have dead birds here as well...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A single bolt of lightning could have killed those birds, and the resultant shock wave could have caused the trauma


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

An alien spacecraft suddenly appearing from outside of our dimension and disrupting the molecular patterns of the avians in question could also have caused it, but one _theory_ is as good as the next. 

What is particularly alarming me is the lack of scientific information being brought to light. They had the corpses and did an autopsy and the explanations they presented were weak, at best.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> The ones in Chile.. anywhere near the earthquake that they just had there on Jan 2nd?


Yes, the earthquake was there too, at Concepcion, on the Bio Bio river, Chile. Those birds there may have been killed by an earthquake boom which is like a sonic boom. It's powerful enough it can impact a human's diaphragm and to knock beneficial bacteria off the lining of a human's stomach and causes disorientation and dizziness so any boom that powerful might make a bird's heart or lungs explode or just stop from the impact.

For that matter, earthquake booms might have effected both fish and birds in North America too - just because sometimes humans don't always hear or feel them doesn't mean birds and fish don't hear and feel them. 

I'm interested to see what kind of results you get looking for connections between all those places.

.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I read about the other bird deaths this morning, and my family is telling me it is "lightening" that killed them. Really? Why don't I find dead birds every storm then?

Oh, and I would be apt to believe the earthquake theory, except that sounds too mild. If an earth quake killed them, why would the authorities have a problem with saying that?! Freakin me out, maaan.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

And what about the thousands of fish that washed up on the shore in Maryland this weekend too?? http://www.wbaltv.com/r/26357581/detail.htmlAnd, 100 TON of fish washed up on shores of Paranagua, Brazil today.
http://www.sott.net/articles/show/220958-Brazil-100-tons-of-dead-fish-wash-up-on-shore

And also in New Zealand; hundreds of snapper washed up on the beach.
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/h...d-up-on-new-zealand-beach-20110105-19fdr.html

And, more birds in Kentucky.
http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/local/Woman-reports-dozens-of-dead-birds-in-her-yard-112830524.html

Coincidence????


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

#1 I do NOT trust the MSN or gooberment to tell us the truth if there WAS something major going on with all these bird and fish deaths. 

Seems pretty odd to me that these birds and fish are all dying in areas all across the world in the same time frame!

:shrug:

My husbands initial reaction was that someone is testing some sort of biological/chemical agent! And I thought I was bad. LOL

:run:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> I read about the other bird deaths this morning, and my family is telling me it is "lightening" that killed them. Really? Why don't I find dead birds every storm then?


We lived near Tampa, FL for 10 years in the lightening capital of the world. Never saw a single bird fall out of the sky around there in those 10 years.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Kinda OT, but there was recently a man who shot a hairless animal. He couldn't figure out what it was...so he took it to the authorities to identify. I was telling hubs, "GREAT, and he didn't even get a skin sample or SOMETHING?!?!?! Now we'll NEVER know!"
And I looked up pictures of fried dog (closest pic the the thing in his yard) and nope, I am convinced it is NOT a dog with mange. I don't think it's a chupacabra, either.

I think this is the same deal. We are getting bullhockey answers, because there IS something to hide, and we won't find out the TRUTH, because, quite simply, they don't want us to know. (and it makes me wonder about that blue flash I saw)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Just read of another fish one in Wales this weekend.
http://www.bymnews.com/news/newsDetails.php?id=79520


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Karen said:


> Just read of another fish one in Wales this weekend.
> http://www.bymnews.com/news/newsDetails.php?id=79520


That's a very interesting website altogether Karen, thanks for posting that. :thumb:

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Coincidence????


No

If you had been looking for those sort of reports before, you'd have found them then too.

Fish kills and bird kills are not uncommon, and usually only make the* local *news


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No
> 
> If you had been looking for those sort of reports before, you'd have found them then too.
> 
> Fish kills and bird kills are not uncommon, and usually only make the* local *news


I have a suggestion. Why don't you prove that to us Bear, hmmmm?

How about you do an intensive internet search of massive bird and fish kills around the world during the past 10 years and then correlate the dates and locations and other events that were linked to the kills, plus explanations for what happened. Then perhaps you would be kind enough to contribute your findings.

.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

naturelover said:


> Yes, the earthquake was there too, at Concepcion, on the Bio Bio river, Chile. Those birds there may have been killed by an earthquake boom which is like a sonic boom. It's powerful enough it can impact a human's diaphragm and to knock beneficial bacteria off the lining of a human's stomach and causes disorientation and dizziness so any boom that powerful might make a bird's heart or lungs explode or just stop from the impact.
> 
> For that matter, earthquake booms might have effected both fish and birds in North America too - just because sometimes humans don't always hear or feel them doesn't mean birds and fish don't hear and feel them.
> 
> ...


But if this were the case, wouldn't it have affected all the birds in the area and not just a couple of breeds?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I think this is beyond weird. As my Daddy said "we conspiracy theorists have to be right at least some of the time". 

DH and I have been watching X-Files season 1...when I first saw this on Drudge, I wished there really was a Mulder and Scully!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> But if this were the case, wouldn't it have affected all the birds in the area and not just a couple of breeds?


No, not necessarilly if it was an Earthquake Boom that killed them. They were seabirds that may have been on and near the water and an earthquake boom in the water would have such an effect not only on larger seabirds but on fish in the water too. So if that's what it was then I wouldn't be surprised if we soon hear reports of marine fish washing up on the shores near there in the immediate future. Not sure about that though since I'm not familiar with the ocean currents off the coast of Chile and what direction they would take fish to. 

If you look at the colored pictures here of the epicenter of the 7.1 magnitude quake there you'll see it's right near the ocean shoreline and the intersection of 2 large rivers.

http://neic.usgs.gov/neis/eq_depot/2011/eq_110102_c0000y49/neic_c0000y49_l.html

The more I'm reading about all these events the more I'm thinking it may be earthquake booms that are causing them. The story Karen posted about the fish kill in New Zealand may tie in with that theory because they are haveing a lot of earthquakes at Christchurch NZ as well, and have been having swarms of them for months. South America has had earthquakes. Arkansas has been getting swarms of earthquakes for months. LauraZone5 posted a topic about the earthquake boom she heard and felt during the earthquake last week at her place.

It just seems to be too much of a coincidence of earthquake locations and bird/fish kills to be disregarded as a possibility.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why don't you prove that to us Bear, hmmmm





> Fish kills *common *this time of year


http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_FishKills.htm



> Territorians are often astounded by the number of dead fish that appear in billabongs and wetlands,especially during the build-up and wet season of most years. Such fish kills are nearly always natural events,and are usually related to a low amount of oxygen in the water. *Fish kills are a common occurrence *in TopEnd freshwater systems and in the tropics generally.


http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ls+common+occurrence&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us



> "Winterkill is the most common type of fish kill," said DNRE Fisheries Division Chief Kelley Smith, "It is particularly *common* in shallow lakes and streams. It can have significant impacts on fish populations and fishing quality."


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_10402-234853--,00.html



> Winter fish kills are the most* common *type of fish kill - more so that summer or spring kills or other mass fish kills caused by pollution, parasites or disease.


http://www.nature.org/wherewework/northamerica/states/indiana/misc/art26692.html



> Fish kill trends in MD Coastal Bays


http://www.dnr.state.md.us/coastalbays/publications/Chapter8.3.pdf



> Fish kills are often caused by sudden temperature fluctuations or by extended periods of extreme temperatures. Such kills can occur any time of the year in Florida, but they are most *common *in winter, when air temperatures drop


http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_ColdWeatherFishKills.htm





> Bad weather causes syracuse bird kill: as many as 10,000 common Lapland Longspurs apparently crashed into radio towers in fog


http://library.fws.gov/bird_publications/birdkills_towers98.htm



> In *1973, several hundred ducks dropped from the sky *near Stuttgart, Ark., known as "The Duck Capital of the World," victims of a sudden storm. In another case, biologists found *hundreds of what Ms. Rowe calls "perfectly good," but dead, pelicans *in the middle of the woods. While the pelicans showed no outward signs of injury or singe marks, necropsies showed they'd been hit by lightning.


http://strangestate.blogspot.com/



> Pennsylvania's Game Commission is no stranger to mass bird kills.


http://www.whptv.com/news/local/story/Mass-bird-deaths-in-Pa/kWgFbzEaWE25sHle-UyWRA.cspx?rss=50

It's nothing new, and you simply found the ones you did because you bothered *to look *for them


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Read up on lake turnovers. Fish die every year, spring and fall, when lakes turnover.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It just seems to be too much of a coincidence of earthquake locations and bird/fish kills to be disregarded as a possibility.


There have been no earthquakes near the Chesapeake Bay:



> The Maryland Department of the Environment said that *tens of thousands *of small fish have died in the Chesapeake Bay due to the *stress of the cold water*.


http://www.wbaltv.com/r/26357581/detail.html


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/10/statewide/News_10_X_FishKills.htm
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...ls+common+occurrence&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort but they aren't good enough. You didn't correlate the events, and none of those explanations apply to present events. As far as I know it is winter now, not spring or fall or summer, and Chile, Arkansas, Louisiana, Kentucky, Texas and Florida are not frozen over covered with ice. Are they?



Ed Norman said:


> Read up on lake turnovers. Fish die every year, *spring and fall*, when lakes turnover.


Good point but it is winter now, no lake turnover happening and the present fishkills didn't happen in lakes anyway. Some are in rivers and some in ocean.

.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

naturelover said:


> Thanks for the effort but they aren't good enough. You didn't correlate the events, and none of those explanations apply to present events. As far as I know it is winter now, not spring or fall or summer, and Chile, Arkansas, Louisiana, Kentucky, Texas and Florida are not frozen over covered with ice. Are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a chart color preference when he makes them for you?

Lake turnover happens when the water hits 39.2 degrees. Winter is a highly subjective term, it has greatly different meanings in Canada and Arkansas. We've had hard water for a few months, Arkansas might just be hitting 39 degree water now. And it happens spring and fall. And in that other half of the world, it happens fall and spring.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> As far as I know *it is winter now*, not spring or fall or summer, and Chile, Arkansas, Louisiana, Kentucky, Texas and Florida are not frozen over covered with ice. Are they?


Nope.

That just shows it happens *under all types of conditions *all over the world

Its "Winter" here too, but it was 66 degrees on Sunday


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Good point but it is winter now, no lake turnover happening and the present fishkills didn't happen in lakes anyway. Some are in rivers and some in ocean.


And one was the Chesapeake Bay, just last week



> none of those explanations apply to present events


Sure they do, just not to your hypothesis

The end result is still dead birds and dead fish, from natural causes


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If they are dying by natural causes why is the news saying they don't know why, and that the impact effect?

this seems to lean towards BFF's premise - with a touch of NL premise at the end

http://www.newsnet5.com/dpp/weather...nd-fish-still-coming-in-from-around-the-world

basically 3 to 4 months before they know for sure
http://www.southcoasttoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110105/NEWS02/101050341/-1/NEWSMAP

these don't know
http://blog.al.com/wire/2011/01/wildlife_experts_hunt_clues_to.html

I don't know these links - just the first few that comes up on a google search.

Seems as if it could be either way.

I am looking forward to civil (not in your face) differing points of view; and especially Aintlifegrand's information correlation results.


(remember that this in NOT GC and those non-manners do not work here.)


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

> Its "Winter" here too, but it was 66 degrees on Sunday


I'm happy for you that you're enjoying warmer temperatures but that isn't relevant to the fact that temperatures are different everywhere, it is winter in the northern hemisphere and summer in the southern hemisphere and kills are happening in both hemispheres within the same few days time frame.

Can you find another year or more that correlates, when numerous similar events were happening all at the same time in different locations? Please try since nothing you posted showed such correlations.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> First, New Year's Eve fireworks were blamed in central Arkansas for* making thousands of blackbirds confused, crashing into homes, cars and each other.* Then 300 miles to the south in Louisiana, *power lines *likely killed about 450 birds, littering a highway near Baton Rouge.
> 
> It's almost certainly *a coincidence *the events happened within days of each other, Louisiana's state wildlife veterinarian Jim LaCour said Tuesday. "I haven't found anything to link the two at this point."
> 
> ...


http://www.greenfieldreporter.com/view/story/c64a53023940483aaf0dc109dd2e8630/US-ODD--Dead_Birds/#



> Please try since nothing you posted showed such correlations.


Other than the dates, there are no "correlations" to the recent kills either

Have some patience, and they will probably find the reason


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If they are dying by natural causes why is the news saying they don't know why,


Because it takes time to run tests



> In 1999, several thousand grackles fell from the sky and staggered about before dying in north Louisiana. *It took five months to get the diagnosis*: an E. coli infection of the air sacs in their skulls.


(Link in post above)


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Although I agree that massive bird and fish deaths are not unusual, the main point being made here is:

1. The deaths are all within 1-3 days of each other (many on the exact same day and in the same hour of the day)

2. The number of deaths are massive

3. They aren't just happening within one area but rather all over world on the exact same days

4. Most are suspicious deaths with no clear reason; only speculation​That leads to a conclusion that this is not your ordinary natural kill off caused by weather (since weather conditions are not the same worldwide); fireworks; etc. Either this is the biggest coincidence in history, or something really strange is happening.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Because it takes time to run tests


Not really. In most cases, the cause of death can be determined _almost immediately_. In these cases, the deaths are mysterious and need long-term testing for a determination. The long-term tests are _not_ normally done in cases like this unless cause of death is of a mysterious nature. 

That should tell us something right there. Either they suspect a serious disease or they already know the answer and are buying time to come up with an explanation the general public will accept.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

bearfootfarm said:


> no
> 
> if you had been looking for those sort of reports before, you'd have found them then too.
> 
> Fish kills and bird kills are not uncommon, and usually only make the* local *news


bingo!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Just speculation, but I wonder if it has anything to do with the suggestion that we're heading into a "solar maximum" -- a cyclical increase in solar activity and solar flares? I know that they can screw up satellite and GPS -- I wonder if the increased magnetic activity is messing with the birds' ability to navigate?

Of course, that wouldn't explain the fish -- but if we've been having a strong increase in solar activity, and if it does affect birds in this way, it would explain why it seems to be worldwide and so frequent right now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> In these cases, the deaths are mysterious and need long-term testing for a determination.


Many sources have said they died from trauma, so no mystery at all there.

Testing for other possibilities takes time


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another bird kill, and the common denominator is fireworks

http://www.thelocal.se/31262/20110105/



> County veterinarian Robert ter Horst believes that the birds may have been literally scared to death by fireworks set off on Tuesday night.
> 
> "We have received information from local residents last night. Our main theory is that the birds were *scared away because of the fireworks *and landed on the road, but couldn't fly away from the stress and were hit by a car," he explained to The Local on Wednesday.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Okay, I did a google search on "massive bird die-off" for just the one year period of 12/1/2009 to 12/1/2010 - before this hysterial started - and got 1.8 million hits.

Then, I did the same Google search for the 7-day period one year ago - 1/1/2010 to 1/7/2010 - and got 425,000 hits.

Doing the same Google search for this week - 12/29/2010 to 1/5/2011 - there were only 328,000 hits.....LESS THAN THIS SAME PERIOD OF TIME LAST YEAR!

Massive bird die-offs are common.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Okay, I did a google search on "massive bird die-off" for just the one year period of 12/1/2009 to 12/1/2010 - before this hysterial started - and got 1.8 million hits.
> 
> Then, I did the same Google search for the 7-day period one year ago - 1/1/2010 to 1/7/2010 - and got 425,000 hits.
> 
> ...


Exactly like "The Summer of the Shark" in 2001. It was the most horrific year for shark attacks worldwide, and nothing could stop the madness until 9-11 happened. Turns out, there were less attacks and kills than the year before, but the media wasn't interested in silly facts. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_of_the_Shark


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

We humans can only pull so many threads out of the finely woven cloth before it ceases to be cloth at all. We have done a lot of pulling, and now the rest is happening without further effort on our part. Soon it will simply be a pile of threads upon the dead land. 

End of Days, indeed. But IMHO "God" has nothing to do with it, and we foolish, self-centered humans everything.........


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I can't help but think this is biblical. Only God knows.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have a question..when you say "hits" is this not all articles on a single event as well as events that may have had only one report? Simply, is not "hits" the number of times the search engine matches key words and not the actual number of events?? Like if you google "Lindsy Lohan" you will get a massive number of hits for only ONE person..just sayin. 1,670,000 "hits".....

So an event that gets no media notice maybe gets a single hit from some obscure local paper and is never picked up by the "wires", does not go viral or is not noticed at all. Possibly even suppressed. My point is that I don't think the number of internet hits is a good measure of incidence.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

just to inject some humor here....I swear I just finished reading Stephen King's 'The Dome' and got all freaked out. oh nooo...THE DOME.

ok to be serious, I find it all very frightening. one thing that truly bothered me today was while reading another forum (nothing to do with homesteading), people were so casual about saying 'oh..it was just fireworks'. and I felt so sad that IF that were true, some found it to be no big deal. geez..like we need fireworks....

I've not been familiar with birds, but have heard of massive fish die-offs before.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay everyone.. after looking at this.. we (my youngest son and I) at this point cannot find any connections that fit all cases...the one thing that is making this complicated is that there are reports coming out of everywhere EVERYDAY now... I have my oldest son ( the meterologist) looking at it ( who by the way thinks I am nuts..LOL) to see if he noted anything...I will keep you guys updated...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

bee said:


> I have a question..when you say "hits" is this not all articles on a single event as well as events that may have had only one report? Simply, is not "hits" the number of times the search engine matches key words and not the actual number of events?? Like if you google "Lindsy Lohan" you will get a massive number of hits for only ONE person..just sayin. 1,670,000 "hits".....
> 
> So an event that gets no media notice maybe gets a single hit from some obscure local paper and is never picked up by the "wires", does not go viral or is not noticed at all. Possibly even suppressed. My point is that I don't think the number of internet hits is a good measure of incidence.


You are right, "hits" does not equate to number of events. But, like your Lindsy Logan example, the number of hits this past week is likely due to the "popularity" of the event. Since the bird die-offs of this week seem to have been very popular with the media, I would surmise that the majority of this weeks "hits" are due to the handful of events that many people are getting all hyserical about.

I would also surmize that the more numberous "hits" of this week last year - since the events were not popularized by the media - were likely due to more numerous bird die-off events that were likely reported by only a few local media sources.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Okay everyone.. after looking at this.. we (my youngest son and I) at this point cannot find any connections that fit all cases...the one thing that is making this complicated is that there are reports coming out of everywhere EVERYDAY now... I have my oldest son ( the meterologist) looking at it ( who by the way thinks I am nuts..LOL) to see if he noted anything...I will keep you guys updated...


Thanks for your and your family's efforts ALG. There are 2 connections - air and water, and I guess it remains to be determined if there is something in the air and water that shouldn't be. If there are reports coming from everywhere every day now then from an S&EP viewpoint I think we should all remain vigilant and keep a close eye on our respective environments, especially those who have birds as part of their livestock.

I haven't been able to find any further information about the bird-kill reported in Manitoba, Canada, whatever happened there the Canadian government is keeping closed-mouthed about it.

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ALG and family for checking it out.

I do think keeping our antenna tuned to these events will not hurt at all.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

http://www.longislandpress.com/2011/01/06/dead-birds-more-dead-birds-in-texas/

Another 200 dead birds have been found in the Texas town of Tyler.
The dead birds were discovered along state highway 155.

The birds are identified as American coots and the cause of death could not immediately be determined.

Officials are saying this incident is most likely not related to the others, but that it could have been the birds were hit by a vehicle. (** _*Note by NL - Coots are water birds, they stay in water, they don't land on highways but they do fly over highways*_ **) 

Other experts say the birds could have been scared to death by a number of factors.



http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/302244

Thousands of fish found dead in Florida, 200 dead birds in Texas​ 
The mysterious spate of mass fish and bird deaths continues as the latest two separate incidents see thousands of fish floating in a warm creek in Florida and 200 birds strewn across a bridge in Tyler, Texas.​ 
...... now some media quarters have termed the animal death mysteries _Aflockalypse_. ​

On the Brazilian coastline around 100 tons of sardines, catfish and croaker have washed up dead along the coastline near ParanaguÃ¡. This follows the death of 40,000 crabs found dead along the Kent coast and thousands of New Zealand snapper littering the Coromandel Peninsula beaches. ​ 
.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You're falling for the hype. Before it would be a local event. Now it has the media's attention and all cases worldwide are reported. Here is a news archive search for "fish kill", -fishkill, to get rid of NY town hits.

http://news.google.com/archivesearch?q=fish+kill+-fishkill&btnG=Search+Archives&scoring=a

Here is one for fish kills, with flu taken out of the search. Some are explained by oil and poison, bacteria, mystery, etc.

http://news.google.com/archivesearc...G=Search+Archives&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&scoring=a


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> ...... now some *media *quarters have termed the animal death *mysteries* Aflockalypse.



LOL The MEDIA is SELLING this as some "mystery" when the truth is, as I have SHOWN, these things are quite common.

The ONLY difference now is people are focusing on them


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Just because the media is hyping something doesn't mean that there isn't at least some substance to it.

Remember colony collapse disorder? Don't hear much about it now that it's been "solved", but they touted that as the biggest disaster since the Titanic plowed into a pile of margarita makings. Was it real? Were bee colonies collapsing at a higher than normal rate? You bet. Was it as bad as the media made it out to be? Definitely not.

I would not be surprised to find out that this planet is about to pass humans out like a big honkin' kidney stone, but when it does happen I don't expect to read about it in the papers.

As usual, I think the truth is somewhere between the "it's all a sham" camp and the "it's the end of the world" camp.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Here we have it folks, 30 events so far, including mammals now, bats and manatees.

http://antigov.info/2011/01/mysterious-mass-animal-deaths-links/

Most of them are in North America. Some of them officials are saying it _might_ be related to cold temperatures, but none have confirmed that. Some of them, like the starfish, are from as early as December 23/10. 


5000+ Black Birds
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/01/03/arkansas.falling.birds/index.html?hpt=T2

500+ Black Birds
http://www.2theadvocate.com/news/112843019.html

Dozens of Black Birds
http://www.wpsdlocal6.com/news/local/Woman-reports-dozens-of-dead-birds-in-her-yard-112830524.html

100,000 Drum Fish
http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=136401&catid=2

Tens of Thousands &#8211; Fish
http://www.wbaltv.com/r/26357581/detail.html

Thousands of Fish
http://www.cfnews13.com/article/news/2010/december/183768/Dead-fish-turn-up-in-Cocoa

Thousands of Fish
http://www.wftv.com/news/26367953/detail.html

Dozens of fish
http://www.ksat.com/news/26316464/detail.html

Fish
http://www.wndu.com/localnews/headlines/Dead_fish_wash_up_on_Washington_Park_beach_112105654.html

50 &#8211; 100 Birds &#8211; Jackdaws
http://www.thelocal.se/31262/20110105/

Penguins
http://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/4490315/Weather-patterns-lead-to-mass-bird-deaths

24 birds &#8211; H5N1 flu
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/04/health/04global.html?_r=4

100 Pelicans
http://www.carteretnewstimes.com/articles/2010/12/28/topsail_voice/news/doc4d120c21c2083603738750.txt

300+ Doves
http://www.geapress.org/ambiente/faenza-piovono-tortore-morte-foto/10282

70 Bats
http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2010/12/28/20101228tucson-70-dead-bats-found.html

100 Tons of Fish
http://www.parana-online.com.br/editoria/cidades/news/502434/?noticia=MORTANDADE+MISTERIOSA+DE+PEIXES+NO+LITORAL

Hundreds of Snapper
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10697906 http://www.3news.co.nz/Dead-fish-as-far-as-the-eye-can-see-PHOTOS/tabid/1160/articleID/193199/Default.aspx

10 Tons of fish
http://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local-news/rodney-times/4477740/Enlisted-to-help-with-deadly-haul

Hundreds of fish
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2011/01/04/16757321.html

Thousands of fish
http://www.themorningbulletin.com.au/story/2010/12/13/barramundi-found-dead-after-flood/

Hundreds of Fish
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/water-issues/fish-dying-in-blackwater-20101214-18wtn.html

Hundreds of Fish
http://www.bymnews.com/news/newsDetails.php?id=79520

Scores of Fish
http://www.peterboroughtoday.co.uk/news/environment/concern_as_fish_die_in_beauty_spot_brook_1_2224957

Hundreds of Fish
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2010/12/24/hundreds-of-fish-killed-in-greenbank-park-lake-after-water-freezes-over-100252-27879505/

150 Tons of Red Tilapias
http://business.asiaone.com/Business/News/Story/A1Story20101231-255737.html

Thousands of Fish
http://globalnation.inquirer.net/cebudailynews/news/view/20101218-309667/Residents-gather-eat-dead-fish-floating-in-barangay-Ibo

Scores of dead fish
http://www.france24.com/en/20101227-authorities-probe-dead-fish-haitian-lake

Several Manatees
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/local/fl-treasure-coast-manatees-20110104,0,7714948.story

Hundreds of Starfish, Jellyfish
http://www.abcnews4.com/Global/story.asp?S=13735801

200 Birds
http://www.ktre.com/global/story.asp?s=13787277

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Here we have it folks, 30 events so far, including mammals now, bats and manatees


That proves what I said in the beginning about these being COMMOM happenings that can be found IF you LOOK for them.

And some of your sources are less than credible in their details.
I'm pretty sure they are mixing elements from different reports



> Most of them are in North America. Some of them* officials are saying *it might be related to cold temperatures, but none have confirmed that. Some of them, like the starfish, are from as early as December 23/10.


Found any that say "earthquake"?
LOL


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

As far as I can tell they're all seperate events and all at different locations. I found way, way more than that but these are the only ones where there are so many that are all clustered together within a 2-3 weeks period and for which most have no obvious cause that makes sense. I found a few from late November too. The many others that I found are all mostly isolated incidents and most of those events are spaced out months or even years apart, many of which were due to easily explained causes.

The Pelicans found in North Carolina were killed and mutilated at sea by humans (presumably) and then washed up on shore, so that incident's cause of death is explained.

13 out of the 30 listed above for the past 3 weeks or so all took place in North America, mostly clustered around the New Madrid fault, southern and mid-west States - the rest are scattered about the world, nearly all in or near oceans or rivers and some of those are in places where there were recent earthquakes.

I still think the earthquakes should not be discounted as a possibility but after seeing how many of them took place in or near water I'm now leaning towards some kind of unidentified toxin in water, possibly something released from fissures in the earth into water during recent earthquake events.

Hey, it's just as good an explanation as all this nonsense about fireworks when birds and fish are still coming up dead several days before _and_ after the fireworks occurred.

.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

too bad we will probably never be told what is found out


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Calm down. Animals die. 



> FACT CHECK: Mass bird, fish deaths occur regularly
> AP
> 
> By SETH BORENSTEIN, AP Science Writer Seth Borenstein, Ap Science Writer â Thu Jan 6, 5:57 pm ET
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110106/ap_on_sc/us_sci_dead_wildlife_fact_check


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know that I feel better when I hear that this has been happening for so long that it's now "normal".

Was it normal in pre-industrial days? Is it normal in other countries? I don't know what "normal" means.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

naturelover said:


> ... so many that are all clustered together within a 2-3 weeks period....


Go to your search engine of choice, have it do a search for "massive bird die-off" or "fish kills" or other related phrase for any 2 to 3 week period in the past 10 years. (You'll have to use the advanced search fuction and enter in the 14 or 21 days of choice.) I'm willing to bet that you'll also find at least 30 unrelated instances of large animal/bird/fish die offs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Was it normal in pre-industrial days? Is it normal in other countries? I don't know what "normal" means.


Yes to all of those

The majority of incidents NL is citing happened during a period of* extreme *weather conditions.

They happen at an average of *one every other day *



> Federal records show they happen on average every other day somewhere in North America. Usually, we don't notice them and don't try to link them to each other


.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Disease, shock waves, lightning, etc all can happen quickly and erratically.
I'm much more likely to believe in YHWH removing his protection from the world.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Earthquakes do not cause bacteria to be knocked off of stomach linings. I'm pretty sure that you can't knock a stomach lining anyways. It's all mucusey and icky.

Earthquakes cannot cause bird hearts and lungs to explode. I mean really. Stop and think about that for a minute. Birds. Exploding? Nope. 

Whatever an earthquake "boom" is supposed to be, I have never had anything related to an earthquake "impact my diaphragm", except for me hollering at the kids to get under something. Never heard a boom, never had anything spooky weird happen before during or after one. Ok, so MAYBE there could be bommier earthquakes, but I will bet everything I own that birds are not going to explode.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> *I found way, way more than that *but these are the only ones where there are so many that are all clustered together within a 2-3 weeks period and for which most have no obvious cause that makes sense.


Once more you confirm they are *common* events


----------

